# Bulk .223 (5.56) ammo



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've been looking for some decent prices for good AR15 ammo and came across this two sources. What do you think? Have you seen cheaper prices for non-corrosive, boxer primed, brass ammo? (I know, I know, it's cheaper to reload)

www.surpusammo.com
900rds of Federal XM193 on stripper clips with chargers: $319.99











http://www.glensoutdoors.com This retailer is about 1 hour from where we live. We've been there many times...one of my favorite outdoor/firearms stores.
500rds of Federal XM193: $169.99


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Cash and carry is the only way. You may get a better deal online but Big Brother may be watching.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

From what I can tell those prices are about as good as it is going to get these days. 

Surplusammo ('guns and shizzle' as they are referred to locally) are good people to deal with and usually have very competitive prices.

However, the $20 difference will be lost in shipping if you order from them, and of course the slightly different round count. In addition, unless you plan to use these in a gun (not magazine) that accepts stripper clips, I prefer not to have them. Further, I personally believe loading AR mags with stripper clips is Way overrated, even when using the striplula. 

I prefer local sales when the price differential is not too great. I'd get in the truck, head down the road to your local source and pick up an uplula for the AR and one for your pistols if you don't already have one, in addition to your ammo.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Good deal(nowadays)because it's reloadable.I've seen 5.56 steel case for 250.00 but I like to reload.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wayne02 said:


> However, the $20 difference will be lost in shipping if you order from them, and of course the slightly different round count. In addition, unless you plan to use these in a gun (not magazine) that accepts stripper clips, I prefer not to have them. Further, I personally believe loading AR mags with stripper clips is Way overrated, even when using the striplula.....


The $20 difference is cancelled if I get them locally (Glen's) due to sales tax. So, the price per round is about the same from both outlets for me. 

Personally, I like stripper clips. I use stripper clips to load my M1A and M1 carbine. I really like the ease and convenience of the strippers.


----------



## basicposter (Nov 27, 2008)

That is not too bad of a price nowadays....

but remember that 556 is not recommended for 223 chambers (pressure difference ) .

It is ok to fire 223 in 556 but not the other way around. ymmv

basic


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> The $20 difference is cancelled if I get them locally (Glen's) due to sales tax. So, the price per round is about the same from both outlets for me.
> 
> Personally, I like stripper clips. I use stripper clips to load my M1A and M1 carbine. I really like the ease and convenience of the strippers.


Well then... order the stuff from Guns and Shizzle on the clips and all will be good.

They also have Aero precision lowers for $80, or Aero precision complete lower assembly with adjustable stock for $190, and stripped flat top uppers for $60 if you are still considering building a rifle. $250 gets you a complete assembled lower and a stripped upper to match manufactured by the same company, from the same machines. Find yourself a barrel and BCG and you are almost in business.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i think that is loaded in lake city brass,,,,if so ,,,its hard to beat LC for reloading quality,,,,


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's some, 1000 rounds for $229.99
I don't know how these are if you want to reload, but if you don't reload, it's pretty good.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

My Rock River came with a warning to avoid the polymer coated stuff. On here: http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=16&t=357676 people seem to like it overall and not have much problems with it. I reload, so it doesn't matter to me. Someone gave me some polymer stuff and I haven't shot it. I do use it in SKS without problems.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

The polymer coating( 150-200rds in full auto)may build up residue in tight tolerance firearms-an AR in comparison to an AK or SKS.Never seen it happen but with todays legal enviroment.........


----------

